# Hi from Chicago!



## setdecdiva (Dec 12, 2008)

Hello all, it's great to find a community of fellow backstage artists! I am especially interested in connecting with other scenic painters.

I own my own decorative painting business, Only Faux You, Inc. in the Chicago area. I am also an active set dec/scenic painter for many local community and highschool districts. I'm originally from the Bay Area, in California (hence the Golden Gate bridge avitar), and received a BA in Theatre from Cal State University, Northridge many years ago. After working in corporate America as a trainer/tech writer for more than 20yrs and 3 layoffs, I decided it was time to follow my heart back into more artistic endevours. When I'm not working in either residential or theatrical venues, I spend my time with my husband, two kids and our dog.


----------



## len (Dec 12, 2008)

Welcome. What part of Chicago are you in?


----------



## Van (Dec 12, 2008)

Welcome Aboard ! 
I love your nickname. We need more painters and decorators. I try to help out around here, but I'm really more of a wood butcher who likes to paint. 
Ask what you want, answer what you can.


----------



## setdecdiva (Dec 12, 2008)

Primarily I'm in the Northwest suburbs, but I travel all over Chicagoland for the work! Are you local? If so, where?


----------



## setdecdiva (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks for the PM repsonse, Van. I have a fine appreciation for "wood butchers"!


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 12, 2008)

Van said:


> ...We need more painters and decorators. I try to help out around here, ...


I thought you once said it's "because most are girls, who don't know how to use computers"?

setdecdiva, when I left Chicago in 1991, there were only a few good set painters in town. Led of course by Karl Kochvar at the Goodman. Ever worked for/with Chicago Scenic or ScenicView?


----------



## Van (Dec 12, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> I thought you once said it's "because most are girls, who don't know how to use computers"?


 
Are you trying to get me killed ?






< I didn't say they didn't know how. I said they couldn't read the screens because of all the White Out.....>


----------



## coolbeam (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm pretty sure they'd use Titanium White Oxide instead of White Out.

Welcome to the booth, setdecdiva. Don't get paint on anything! We like it black and dark here.


----------



## len (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm in the Aurora/Naperville area, but like you, I'm all over. Going to Wisconsin next week and I have stuff in Iowa, Detroit, Nashville, etc. next year.


----------

